# Replacement Screens or Windows For Older Alum Screen Doors



## 1victorianfarmhouse (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm trying to find a source for screens and windows for older aluminum screen doors.  I've talked to a few people at the big box stores, but they don't have anything that fits and ask for a model number, which of course there is none anywhere on the old doors.  Any ideas from the experts out there??

As always, thanks!


----------



## drewdin (Feb 24, 2013)

do you want a whole new door or just a screen? The hardware store down the street from me replaced the screen on my door for 10 bucks.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Feb 24, 2013)

We have lots of choices  ...  Screen door shops will do it.  Take the screens to them and let them do it.  We also have mobile screen guys who will come to your house and do the job.  If you are determined to do it yourself, I wouldn't.  Too specialized to bother.


----------



## 1victorianfarmhouse (Feb 24, 2013)

Uh oh, I didn't make it clear, my fault.  The doors have removable screens and windows with little aluminum frames held in by thumb screws.   Problem is, I don't have any replacements, so I have some doors with screens but no windows for winter, and a couple of doors with windows and no screens in summer.  

What I need is the aluminum framed screen or window, not to have someone replace the screens.  

I don't want to spend the money to replace the doors with new ones as in a few years I'm going to have new wooden screen doors made that match the tired originals that I found in the garage

Thanks again!


----------



## nealtw (Feb 24, 2013)

You should be able to find material at the hardware store to build your own screens. For the glass I would just use a peice of glass and hold it in with some aluminum weather stripping.


----------



## 1victorianfarmhouse (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks, Neal.  I was looking at the channels and stuff at the big box stores the other week, but I was hoping there might be a place I could just buy the screens and windows from rather than building my own.

vince


----------



## nealtw (Feb 25, 2013)

That stuff is old and may be impossible to find. You might try used building material places or window and glass companies.
I drove by a window outfit the other day and noticed that they had a bone yard full of old stuff they have removed. But finding the exact replacement, good luck. Might be better just to find used doors for less money and effert.


----------



## Fireguy5674 (Feb 25, 2013)

If you build your own frames do not put regular glass in them.  Use plexiglass or safety glass.  It is dangerous to put regular glass into storm doors.  It is also illegal  or at least against code due to injuries sustained from people being cut by glass from doors.


----------



## 1victorianfarmhouse (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks, guys.  I knew the doors are old, but they otherwise work fine and I like them better than the newer ones.  I have looked at some places, but there seem to be very few old aluminum doors out there, maybe they've been recycled.  I will try to build my own, and I agree about not using glass, too hard to work with and easy to break.


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 25, 2014)

If you unscrew the clips you should be able to remove the screen frames. They are basically just a rectangle with a slot that the spline slips into (the spline is the rubber tubular gasket that holds the screen in place). Pull out the old spline with a pliers and the screen will just come right out. Take a piece of the old spline with you (the big box stores have this stuff) and match the diameter to some new spline material. There are a few sizes available so choose carefully for a snug fit in that slot. In the same aisle in the store, you will find a splining tool - a small roller at each end of a handle. One of the rollers has a convex edge, the other has a concave edge. Also in the same aisle, you will find fiberglass screening in rolls. Get a roll slightly wider than the screen frame that you are replacing. Then watch this video:  [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9NQskJE2hU[/ame]

I did not have to cut glass to make repairs to my storm windows, but i did have to reseal them into their frames. I used clear silicone caulk. this was recommended to me by a window guy, who said that you can't even find the rubber gaskets that they used to use. Lay a thin bead into the frame and carefully set your glass or plexiglass into the  frame. then lay another bead of silicone onto the top of the seam. I was a little sloppy here, but was able to trim away excess silicone after it dried.


----------

